# First Fursuit Build Thread



## RosetheCrux (May 5, 2016)

Okay I definitely need to do this, I wanna make sure it turns out okay, at least 

So, for starters, here is my mannequin head. His name is Alexius:






I did the foam base thing with measurements of my own head. Plus, Alexius' head is close to the size of mine so it fits him as well 




The first time I cut the eye holes they were really small. Then drew circles around them and a nose below. I doubt the nose will be located there, it just helps me remember where Alexius' nose and mouth are




Aaaand I made the eyeholes bigger and more symmetrical. Alexius' eyes look like vaginas.

The next thing I'll be doing is rounding the top of the head but I'm about to eat supper so I'll do that after


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 5, 2016)

UPDATE




my cat came to watch




AND I did the ears! The hugeness and the fact that they don't really look like cat ears is intentional! I would have restarted if it wasn't :S Sprinkles is less of a cat and more of mine own thing


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 5, 2016)

I did the snout!




I gotta smooth that out and then add extra details. I might make the eyes bigger, probably not tho


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 5, 2016)

it'd be nice to get some critiques on what I have so far! o.o


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 5, 2016)

the snout is crooked >.> I'll fix that tomorrow I need to go to bed


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> it'd be nice to get some critiques on what I have so far! o.o


What an interesting way to start a head. I attended a panel at a convention here and watched someone build it using a balaclava as a base and then adding pieces of cut foam on it to build it up. It does make it a bit hot, though. I like where your head is going. Cutting foam is very fun, but very messy! Attached is the picture of my first fursuit head I made.

Just a word of caution, you might want to make the ears out of stiffer foam or foam board so they stay upright better and don't sag. I used foam board and then glued foam to it to make it plump out.


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> What an interesting way to start a head. I attended a panel at a convention here and watched someone build it using a balaclava as a base and then adding pieces of cut foam on it to build it up. It does make it a bit hot, though. I like where your head is going. Cutting foam is very fun, but very messy! Attached is the picture of my first fursuit head I made.
> 
> Just a word of caution, you might want to make the ears out of stiffer foam or foam board so they stay upright better and don't sag. I used foam board and then glued foam to it to make it plump out.


I was originally going to do the balaclava based head but I wanted to be able to wear my glasses with it and I know that balaclava heads are pretty snug so I went with the bucket head technique! I do need to fix the ears, I like them being at least somewhat floppy since the character I'm making is pretty lazy. I'm thinking of pinching them closer and putting them farther back on the head since there's an excess amount of space back there. If that doesn't look right then I'll definitely take or advice with using stiffer foam!  Thanks for your input


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> I was originally going to do the balaclava based head but I wanted to be able to wear my glasses with it and I know that balaclava heads are pretty snug so I went with the bucket head technique! I do need to fix the ears, I like them being at least somewhat floppy since the character I'm making is pretty lazy. I'm thinking of pinching them closer and putting them farther back on the head since there's an excess amount of space back there. If that doesn't look right then I'll definitely take or advice with using stiffer foam!  Thanks for your input


I always wondered how people made fursuit heads glasses friendly. That must be such a pain. I can't live without my contacts.


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> I always wondered how people made fursuit heads glasses friendly. That must be such a pain. I can't live without my contacts.


As of now my glasses fit on the outside of the head too, it looks funny tho XD I really wish I had contacts but I have a really intense fear of things touching my eyes or touching other people's eyes. I need to get over that before I even consider contacts ;-;


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

This is what my husband's head looked like once I had finished the foaming process.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> As of now my glasses fit on the outside of the head too, it looks funny tho XD I really wish I had contacts but I have a really intense fear of things touching my eyes or touching other people's eyes. I need to get over that before I even consider contacts ;-;


The easiest way to get over that is to wash your hands with soap and water, then look to the side, and then using your clean finger tip touch the white part of your eye very gently. It doesn't hurt because 1) your hands are clean and 2) it's the white part, not the iris. For me that was all it took.


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> This is what my husband's head looked like once I had finished the foaming process.
> View attachment 11223 View attachment 11224


That looks so good! Is that a moving jaw or no?


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> The easiest way to get over that is to wash your hands with soap and water, then look to the side, and then using your clean finger tip touch the white part of your eye very gently. It doesn't hurt because 1) your hands are clean and 2) it's the white part, not the iris. For me that was all it took.


Huh, I've never even thought of that before! I'll have to try it


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> That looks so good! Is that a moving jaw or no?


It's a moving jaw all right.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

This is what it looks like now with fur. I still need to add whiskers (you can use fishing line), a sculpted nose, and lips made out of sculpy. ^-^


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 6, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> This is what it looks like now with fur. I still need to add whiskers (you can use fishing line), a sculpted nose, and lips made out of sculpy. ^-^View attachment 11225


That looks awesome! (The N7 sweater makes it even better omg)


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 6, 2016)

I fixed the ears and now I'm working on the face! It's gonna have a minor case of dog syndrome but that's okay. Sprinkles isn't really much of a cat XD


----------



## HoneyHusk (May 6, 2016)

Looks good so far!


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 7, 2016)

Love the avatar Rose. And the head is looking good so far! Best of luck!


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 7, 2016)

HoneyHusk said:


> Looks good so far!


Thank you <3


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 7, 2016)

cyclingswitch said:


> Love the avatar Rose. And the head is looking good so far! Best of luck!


Aaah thank you so much <3


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 8, 2016)

SOME POOF
gotta smooth it out more and continue adding foam. I'm ordering fur and buckram soon! I'm planning to do follow me eyes completely out of buckram, so I gottta cut out those big eye areas. I'll hAVE SO MUCH VISION


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 8, 2016)

I ALSO DID THE TAIL 




ITS LITERALLY JUST A BUTT POOF AND I LOVE IT!! I can't wait to add fur :O


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 8, 2016)

more progress!! I'm making the face stick out more and adding flat pieces of foam!


----------



## BayouBaby (May 9, 2016)

It's still coming along just splendidly! <3


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

WOW THAT LOOKS AMAZINF!!!!!


----------



## StemTheDeer (May 29, 2016)

This actually looks really cool! Nice work


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow of u sold fursuit heads how much would you charge? Ur doin rlly good.


----------

